# Tethering troubles!



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

OK, I have my shiny new phone and have set up the tethering wifi hotspot. I can connect to this using all my devices (laptop, Fire, tablet, TV), but none of them will give me internet access  Am I missing some fundamental step? It won't work with USB tethering either  I'm assuming it must be a setting on the phone as all my devices connect happily to my mifi no problem. Help?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2017)

It may as simple as the Android version. Your phone is probably running Android 8. Do you know which version is on the other devices? I assume you have told the other devices the password.

In any event, if you go to Nexus Help and search for tethering, their advice covers most problems and is idiot proof i.e I can understand it.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

Have you checked that you have mobile data switched on?, Long press your 3 connector on the drop down screen (swipe from top down).  Mobile Data switch is near the bottom.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It may as simple as the Android version. Your phone is probably running Android 8. Do you know which version is on the other devices? I assume you have told the other devices the password.
> 
> In any event, if you go to Nexus Help and search for tethering, their advice covers most problems and is idiot proof i.e I can understand it.


Alan's phone is Android 7.1
Tethering merely sets up a WiFi hotspot so it's irrelevant what OS the other devices are running.  You can't connect without the correct password.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Have you checked that you have mobile data switched on?, Long press your 3 connector on the drop down screen (swipe from top down).  Mobile Data switch is near the bottom.


Yes, switched on


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm on 3 and no internet. Some problem with 3 service.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm useless at tech and always ask my two eldest kids to help me. Have you got any young neices/nephews/friends kids you can ask to pop over to help you out, or give direction? Also have you googled how to do it or looked on you tube?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

This is the first story I found about the problem with 3 mobile internet not working:
http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/851292/Three-down-not-working-status-3-UK


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

I can't test this as I am not getting a 3 signal at home.  However you might like to look at this article:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/hotspot-tethering-internet-acess-t3059593


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> This is the first story I found about the problem with 3 mobile internet not working:
> http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/851292/Three-down-not-working-status-3-UK


Thanks Ralph, interesting. I'm on Three for my Mifi though and have had no problems with that


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I can't test this as I am not getting a 3 signal at home.  However you might like to look at this article:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/hotspot-tethering-internet-acess-t3059593


Thanks Vic, I'll give it a go  Quite a few of the googled solutions appear to involve the APN (one of the things I don't really understand!)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not getting internet on my phone, 3 network, at all. Are you able to access anything online on your phone Northerner?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

The slope, where it says 4G. If there's no data connection, then you'll have just the slop. (Unless you no phone signal at all!)
When data is on there will be arrow things, a 'H', '4G', or some other writing. Depends on your device, and the type of connection you have.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> View attachment 4612
> The slope, where it says 4G. If there's no data connection, then you'll have just the slop. (Unless you no phone signal at all!)
> When data is on there will be arrow things, a 'H', '4G', or some other writing. Depends on your device, and the type of connection you have.


I just have the slope Ralph  I can connect to the internet using my (Three!) mifi but not currently on my phone, although that was working earlier today  I think I'll try again tomorrow, this sort of stuff does my head in sometimes!  Thanks for you help


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I can't test this as I am not getting a 3 signal at home.  However you might like to look at this article:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/hotspot-tethering-internet-acess-t3059593


Sorted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I blanked out the entry in 'APN Type', it was previously 'default, mms, supl'. @Vicsetter, is yours blank or does it contain something?


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

mine is set to 'default, mms, supl' but I have no cell signal so it doesn't help, went a bit haywire when I blanked it, glad you got it working though.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

My phone is now connecting to the internet. Not sure 3 have it completely sorted.
It's interesting that your MiFi was working. Since there was a reported issue with 3 (even though it was on the internet, can't trust the net), me loosing it, I still recone it could have been down to that.

I don't know about APN Type.
Either way, I'm glad you're getting somewhere.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

The 3 support pages say the APN settings for the Moto 4G (closest they list), should be : *
Name: *3 
*APN: *three.co.uk
*Username: *None
*Password: *None
*MMSC:* http://mms.um.three.co.uk:10021/mmsc
*MMS proxy:* 8799
*APN type: *Default


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> The 3 support pages say the APN settings for the Moto 4G (closest they list), should be :
> *Name: *3
> *APN: *three.co.uk
> *Username: *None
> ...


Might try putting 'default' back in and seeing if it still works  There's always some obscure setting that needs working out whenever I set up a new wifi!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

It could depended on OS and phone. That appears to be how you connect to your phone provider, and completely separate to WiFi. Either using a connecting to or your phone being a hotspot.

It could affect your phone using 3, and therefore having a data connection on your phone.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2017)

I found this page which has some explanation of the APN type field : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1685273
You might also like to install an app called Network Cell Info Light, which amongst other things will give you a map to your cell tower - cool.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't have APN Type. Got Access Point Names.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I don't have APN Type. Got Access Point Names.
> View attachment 4615


If you click on one you get to edit it and see the details, including APN Type, not sure how you have 2 with the same name, maybe doesn't matter, the one with the blue dot is active.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

P.S. just found that with 'default' as the APN Type my email app gives an error.  selecting APN Reset to default clears that error.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 8, 2017)

@Northerner  did you know your smart phone is called smart because it out smarted you? (As mine has me)


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

I thought it was because every time you go to do something it smarts.
This one is good because in order to wake it up you have to give it the finger.
p.s. speaking of which, I found that a wet or greasy finger is no longer recognized.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

The fingerprint thing is quite nifty  Slowly getting to grips with it, have managed to copy all my music onto it and am impressed with the free headphones!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 8, 2017)

Eh?  I thought this was an English site, I can honestly say I can't understand a word of this thread! Mr Eggy bought a new telly yesterday and generally he is brilliant at setting them up etc. He is sitting wracking his brains at the moment. Smart TV, Apple TV, BluRay DVD, I am hiding in the kitchen as the air is blue! Mind you the previous one was 10 years old and things have come on a bit. As long as it is ready for Strictly tomorrow (sorry @mikeyB)! I will be happy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Eh?  I thought this was an English site, I can honestly say I can't understand a word of this thread! Mr Eggy bought a new telly yesterday and generally he is brilliant at setting them up etc. He is sitting wracking his brains at the moment. Smart TV, Apple TV, BluRay DVD, I am hiding in the kitchen as the air is blue! Mind you the previous one was 10 years old and things have come on a bit. As long as it is ready for Strictly tomorrow (sorry @mikeyB)! I will be happy!




Same here @eggyg, this is all goobledegooke to me


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 8, 2017)

Nooo. This Is the plain simple stuff.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is how my settings are.  I can not vouch for how good they are, they're whatever was set after I put the sim cards in (I've used a couple).


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 8, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Nooo. This Is the plain simple stuff.



It's plain and simple if you know about it. So is knitting.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

On the face of it, from @Vicsetter's earlier link, these entries are just supposed to be about prioritising and improving performance - not very good if they actually prevent you from doing what you want to do! 

Anyone remember Trumpet winsock from the old dial up and Windoze 3.1 days?   

Although I have been a programmer for 30+ years I largely worked on proprietary systems - IBM midrange - that had excellent backwards compatibility and interconnectivity. It's the major weakness of the windows world that there are so many weak points that can fail or be exploited. Apple, like the IBMs, are able to keep a much tighter grip on things (or at least that's the impression I get, never having owned one!)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Anyone remember Trumpet winsock from the old dial up and Windoze 3.1 days?


I never had dial up. I've only had internet at home the last couple of years, and that's from my phone.  As for Windows 3.1. That was ok that one.  I miss File Manager.


Northerner said:


> Although I have been a programmer for 30+ years I largely worked on proprietary systems - IBM midrange


I started on a PDP-11. Basic and leaning COBOL (batch processing, handled by the technician).  Didn't get far with the COBOL then.  Got much further later, doing it on an Amstrad PC (?), individuals compiling themselves.


Northerner said:


> It's the major weakness of the windows world that there are so many weak points that can fail or be exploited. Apple, like the IBMs, are able to keep a much tighter grip on things (or at least that's the impression I get, never having owned one!)


I heard this thing a while ago about the difference between Microsoft and Apple, and of IBM.
IBM wasn't a software company.  It was a hardware company. That provided software to make it's hardware work.
The difference between MS and Apple is that Microsoft is a software company and Apple is a hardware company.  Makes a difference to their approach and outlook.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

Just found this:https://tamingthedroid.com/apn-type which tells you what the type values do (at last).
And here on the Three website is an OTA (over the air) update that will set your APN settings for you, which after a while gives you APN type of ' default'.
Now all I need is a phone signal!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I never had dial up. I've only had internet at home the last couple of years, and that's from my phone.  As for Windows 3.1. That was ok that one.  I miss File Manager.
> 
> I started on a PDP-11. Basic and leaning COBOL (batch processing, handled by the technician).  Didn't get far with the COBOL then.  Got much further later, doing it on an Amstrad PC (?), individuals compiling themselves.
> 
> ...



I remember going to a computer show and buying 2 1200baud dial up modems, lovely noise as they dialed and connected.
I started on an Elliot 803 at Hatfield Poly, and migrated to their PDP when they got it (gone where the Friden Paper tape punches, not to mention to punch card shopping lists).  Remember Snoopy's PUNT printed on Line Paper.
COBOL is still alive (microfocus sell the snappily title Visual Cobol for windows) and they regularly advertised jobs for COBOL programmers.

If you want to sort of reminiss then you should watch the Amazon Prime series ( now in season 4, the final season) Halt and Catch Fire all about the start of computing and the World Wide Web, on-line gaming, social networking etc.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

I did a 4 month course in COBOL, with a day's RPG II tacked on at the end - then worked as an RPGIII/IV programmer on System /38 and AS/400 (later iSeries). I might have exaggerated about my RPG skills at that original interview...  Closest I ever came to pc programming was a brief spell with Visual RPG (a beta, we were the only company using it) and Borland Dephi, which I loved but never really got anywhere with as the company didn't really give much support to it as a tool when we were trying to develop client/server versions of our software packages.

My first experience on a commercial computer, on the course, was a Cromemco  I've actually got an AS/400 B10 in my back room, it weighs 11st and has 945 mg of disk with 1 mg of ram...


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2017)

It appears that the computing genius forgot to put the link in his post, so if you are on the 3 network goto : http://ask3.three.co.uk/srvs/cgi-bi...e=obj(1376),varset_username=Mobile:mobileUser
and follow the links to get on OTA update for your APN.  Interesting it adds one APN for 3 and one for MMS.

P.S. How many computer programmers does it take to change a light bulb?


None, its a hardware problem.
Sorry if you've already heard it.  If you haven't, where have you been all your life?


----------



## eggyg (Sep 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It's plain and simple if you know about it. So is knitting.


I can't knit either!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2017)

Waves to eggyg, neither can I. My grandmother tried to teach me, but all she really taught me was how useless I was, not great when you're young. Fortunately my mum was the opposite ​


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Closest I ever came to pc programming was a brief spell with Visual RPG (a beta, we were the only company using it) and Borland Dephi, which I loved but never really got anywhere with as the company didn't really give much support to it as a tool....


I never got onto Delphi. I did Turbo Pascal, which I believe Delphi is half based on. Didn't do RPG.
Initially, I prefered Pascal over COBAL. However, for some tasks COBOL is better, and is certainly preferable when you're having to work with someone else's code (which I had to do! ).


----------



## New-journey (Sep 8, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Eh?  I thought this was an English site, I can honestly say I can't understand a word of this thread! Mr Eggy bought a new telly yesterday and generally he is brilliant at setting them up etc. He is sitting wracking his brains at the moment. Smart TV, Apple TV, BluRay DVD, I am hiding in the kitchen as the air is blue! Mind you the previous one was 10 years old and things have come on a bit. As long as it is ready for Strictly tomorrow (sorry @mikeyB)! I will be happy!


Did someone mention Strictly? Excited!  First word I understood, I have a smart TV but no idea how to make it smart, just use it with Virgin box. Can Mr Eggy come and sort mine out after?


----------



## eggyg (Sep 9, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Did someone mention Strictly? Excited!  First word I understood, I have a smart TV but no idea how to make it smart, just use it with Virgin box. Can Mr Eggy come and sort mine out after?


Well it's nearly sorted and can watch telly so I am happy but apparently the problem is the "smart" remote control. It's supposed control everything but at the moment I am using the new one for the volume and the old one to record and change channels! He is off to Maplins soon! Might be sorted for tonight. Keep dancing!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Waves to eggyg, neither can I. My grandmother tried to teach me, but all she really taught me was how useless I was, not great when you're young. Fortunately my mum was the opposite ​


I could knit a scarf but it would be very long because never got the hang of casting off! When I first got married (1980) I decided to try and be a domestic goddess and try knitting again. The in thing at the time were HUGE needles which knitted up really quickly. I can do that I thought. Got the wool and needles and pattern to knit myself a tank top! As promised it knit up quickly so I proceeded to do the stitching up, I was really excited to see the finished result and rather proud of myself. The day of reckoning arrived and I was finished, undressed and pulled it over my head.....shame I had stitched up the armholes! I threw it in the bin in disgust. I still am useless at all things crafty...
and technology obviously! 
PS I am a great cook!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Well it's nearly sorted and can watch telly so I am happy but apparently the problem is the "smart" remote control. It's supposed control everything but at the moment I am using the new one for the volume and the old one to record and change channels! He is off to Maplins soon! Might be sorted for tonight. Keep dancing!


My first thought when I read this was Mr Eggy heading off to the holiday camp from Hi di hi! I thought 'why is he going there?'  

I've got one of those 'One for All' remotes that is supposed to control everything but also gave up on it - I now have 5 remotes on the table beside my chair


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2017)

I also had an 'all in one' remote.  It was a very advance one that had macros, which meant you could switch everything on at the same time by pressing one button.  It didn't work very well.  Back to coffee table full of remotes.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 9, 2017)

My replacement remotes always worked aw well, or better than the original. Never had a problem with them not working.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> My first thought when I read this was Mr Eggy heading off to the holiday camp from Hi di hi! I thought 'why is he going there?'
> 
> I've got one of those 'One for All' remotes that is supposed to control everything but also gave up on it - I now have 5 remotes on the table beside my chair


Ha ha! I started doubting myself about the name when I read that but have double checked and it's right. Never made the connection at first! BTW Mr Eggy is this minute sitting behind the telly "fiddling", he won't give in, the local company we bought it from could have set it up for us but wanted £150 for the privilege. Worth every penny if you ask me! He is now talking gobbledygook to me at the moment apparently he needs IR blasters! WT....


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 11, 2017)

Don't believe a word of it, Eggy, he doesn't need an IR blaster, he just wants one. It's a boys and toys scenario.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2017)

Interesting. I just did a speed test on both my MiFi connection and my phone 'tethered' connection. The phone was more than twice as fast as MiFi for downloads and three times as fast for uploads!  Something to do with the technology of the devices? The MiFi device is about 3 years old.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 20, 2017)

Possibly the phone has a much better processor.  My Moto G is so much faster at everything than my LG G3 (which was 3 yrs old as well).  Glad you are enjoying your new toy.

I am having trouble with the fingerprint recognition, it appears I don't have any fingerprints!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 20, 2017)

Is the MiFi 3g and the phone 4g?  (Advertised as better. I don't know how much difference it actually makes.)  Did you connect the phone using a cable (I did that), that could make a difference?  If using the phones wifi as a hotspot, could that be better?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Is the MiFi 3g and the phone 4g?  (Advertised as better. I don't know how much difference it actually makes.)  Did you connect the phone using a cable (I did that), that could make a difference?  If using the phones wifi as a hotspot, could that be better?


Phone is 4g - perhaps that does make a difference  I'm using it as a wifi hotspot  I was really surprised actually as it's ages since I did a speed test and I got 16.9 mb/sec download - on my landline a few years ago I struggled to get 1mb/sec!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2017)

5g is well on it's way in now so we'll all be out of date again soon LOL


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 20, 2017)

The 5G standard will not be finalised until 2020 so I shouldn't plan on getting it yet.  It's also supposed to be line-of-sight so the infrastructure will take a long time to install and I can't see it getting  into rural ares (not you Alan).


----------

